#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Is your kid tall?

## DrAndy

I have just measured my 3.5 year old daughter and she is 1.09 metres tall

according to the shop, that height is near the top of their 4-5 year old vest sizes (1.04 -1.10)

she has always been bigger than the similar aged kids in Thailand but it appears she is also tall for the UK

should I take her off her fresh veggies and fruits and buy her McDonalds and KFC?

----------


## adzt1

69cm at 6 months . but I don't know if he will be tall or not  as of yet . 
at a guess 5'8 5'10 eventually  but that's a wild guess.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> according to the shop, that height is near the top of their 4-5 year old vest sizes (1.04 -1.10)


Please bear in mind that the shop reguarly services rather small people.

----------


## Looper

There is an operation they do in china to make girls taller.

I think it is a surgical extension of the tibia and fibula.

I would imagine they can make them shorter too.

Maybe a birthday present if she is getting teased at kindy  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

My youngest is 6ft 6 inches , he is 18 ,  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

Put it on her CV.
Tallest in the class.

Parents love to talk about that shit.

Univiserties do to.

"Have you any redeeming features to stop you from being gassed?"



"I'm too tall for the chambers, but i'm glad that you have asked."

----------


## daveboy

My boy don't eat any shite and his tall for a ten year old nearly as tall as his mum already and she ain't short.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Being a short arsed cnvt of 5/7 and the wife a usual little Thai women I don,t hold out much hope for my kids being giants!
My first child a girl to a mother of the same race has sprouted up a bit,but so as my last son who has the Thai mum.
He has caught his brother up so much its unreal.
No it just baby growth :Smile: 

My great great grandfather was big man,but other than taking after that my kids will be short assed stocky Bastards.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I think it is a surgical extension of the tibia and fibula.


I watched a series on that ,, its pretty gruesome stuff , breaking the legs then putting bolts through the top and bottom half then a kinda frame with a corkscrew between the 2 bolts to keep turning it a bit to stretch it and grow the bone in-between

----------


## waradmiral

> I have just measured my 3.5 year old daughter and she is 1.09 metres tall
> 
> according to the shop, that height is near the top of their 4-5 year old vest sizes (1.04 -1.10)
> 
> she has always been bigger than the similar aged kids in Thailand but it appears she is also tall for the UK
> 
> should I take her off her fresh veggies and fruits and buy her McDonalds and KFC?


 
chicken with hormones and antibiotics in it would make her grow more

if you want to grow tall eat lots of chicken, eggs, yoghurt and milk

----------


## Camel Toe

My son was short until high school, then he grew until 22.  Then later in life he shrunk a few inches.  He's 81.

----------


## Yasojack

Theres a kid near us, at a guess he is about 6ft 4 inch and about 13 stone and hes only 12, and hes thai his mum and dad are small god knows what he eats.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Dr Andy, putting your daughter on a diet of Maccas & KFC, might not make differance to her hieght, but I am sure she will grow out to where when she is about 25, she should resemble a beach ball, keep her on thu good stuff.
Keep her slim and attractive. 
Ozzie women eat sh-t and most are over weight, bloody fat.
Am I correct when I say keeping your daughter on a good diet is the way to go and you are just baiting people ?

----------


## Rural Surin

> I have just measured my 3.5 year old daughter and she is 1.09 metres tall
> 
> according to the shop, that height is near the top of their 4-5 year old vest sizes (1.04 -1.10)
> 
> she has always been bigger than the similar aged kids in Thailand but it appears she is also tall for the UK
> 
> should I take her off her fresh veggies and fruits and buy her McDonalds and KFC?


 
Must be that superior gene pool, Andy!

----------


## Pragmatic

It all means nothing. When I was a kid many children of my year were far bigger than me. Now I tower over them. 



> *How Tall Will I Be?*
> 
> You might want to know how tall you will be. Will you be nose to nose  with your mom or dad someday? There’s no way to know for sure how tall a  kid will be as an adult, but it’s easy to get a clue: Look at your  parents and the other adult members of your family. How tall are they?  Chances are you’ll be around the same height as your parents. If one  parent is tall and one short, then you’re likely to end up somewhere in  between.


All About Height

----------


## patsycat

My dad was 6'3, my brother is 6 foot, my sister 5'9, me 5'8

And my wee mother is 5'4!!!!

----------


## kingwilly

I think so.

----------


## kmart

My kid is tall for his age at only 19 months. I may start him smoking cigarettes to stunt his growth a bit if he keeps on out-growing all the bloody clothes we buy for him.

----------


## ltnt

> "Have you any redeeming features to stop you from being gassed?"


 :smiley laughing:   sorry can't green ya.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My twins might be a bit taller than average - they're 13. The boy is 5'4"; the girl 5'3".

----------


## DrAndy

> Maybe a birthday present if she is getting teased at kindy


she is too big to get teased




> chicken with hormones and antibiotics in it would make her grow more  if you want to grow tall eat lots of chicken, eggs, yoghurt and milk


how did you add yoghurt and milk to the chicken with hormones and antibiotics. I thought they come from cows?



> Am I correct when I say keeping your daughter on a good diet is the way to go and you are just baiting people ?


yes, just a bit

----------


## DrAndy

This says she will be 6' when she is 18

Child Height Predictor | Tools | BabyCenter

pity it is in American units, but 6' is around 183cm

this one 
http://www.calculator.net/height-cal...convertcm=178#

says  162cm

so they are not much use!

----------


## snakeeyes

> Theres a kid near us, at a guess he is about 6ft 4 inch and about 13 stone and hes only 12, and hes thai his mum and dad are small god knows what he eats.



Small kids ,  :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

My daughter turned 3 on the 7th of this month and she's 99 cm. Often when were asked her age people say they thought she was 5 years old. My wife is about 5'5" and I'm 6' even so I think the little one will be on the talk side.

----------


## Yasojack

Back in the 90s in Hong kong there was a report published in the SCP newspaper, identifying that farmed chicken was making HK Kids bigger.

There could be a link in how big kids are becoming have a look at chemicals in food, i just read a bit and theres a lot of possible info there.

----------


## DrAndy

> Back in the 90s in Hong kong there was a report published in the SCP newspaper, identifying that farmed chicken was making HK Kids bigger.


was it ever properly published and accepted, or just a scare story?

anyway, my kid doesn't eat much meat, but lots of veggies and fruits

----------


## Yasojack

No it came from a uni if i remember correctly, was genuine, i have posted about it before with all the farmed foods and agri industry

----------


## wasabi

English people where also short,because of diet,even in the 2nd WW they where small,and after the war they stayed stunted. Then Mc Donalds and KFC arrived and the boys grew taller and the girls needed bigger bra sizes. All down to diet.

----------


## Yasojack

Wasabi you just reminded me they mentioned KFC in the report.

----------


## wasabi

Chicken on steriods scare story. Beef on steriods,who knows. They where short arses years ago.

----------


## Yasojack

your joking , the majority of chicken farms now are steriod fed.

----------


## ltnt

Growth hormones used in the chicken, hog and beef industries.  Bigger, faster.  also reputed to be a cause of cancers...carcinogens in the injections and food supply train.

No escape Andy if you're a meat eater of any sort.  Mercury levels in fish are rising every year.  Check the Japanese reports on that one.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Mercury levels in fish are rising every year.


Global warming.

----------


## ltnt

^Keep your fish in your pants withnallstoke, no warnings given when your about.

----------


## DrAndy

> No escape Andy if you're a meat eater of any sort.



not me, we are talking about our kids

It all depends on what you eat and how much

if you eat poorly produced chicken twice a day, then I could believe that the hormones could affect you






> Then Mc Donalds and KFC arrived and the boys grew taller and the girls needed bigger bra sizes. All down to diet.


It may be down to diet but there is no connection with fast foods

people grow taller because they get a good start in life (incl. when they are in the womb) and continue to receive enough essentials in their diet

----------


## ltnt

When the Chinese got KFC they sprouted like weeds...perhaps the very first real protein they ever had?  Thailand's full of protein fat people these days.  So much so its become noteworthy that many have out grown their motorbikes.

You are what you eat.

----------


## Yasojack

Many poorly produced meats etc are now being served as free range organic etc.never believe what there telling you there are many instances of what there supposed to be doing, but don't

Only way now to live healthy is to produce your own foods.




> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> No escape Andy if you're a meat eater of any sort.
> 
> 
> 
> not me, we are talking about our kids
> 
> It all depends on what you eat and how much
> ...

----------


## DrAndy

> Only way now to live healthy is to produce your own foods.


that is one way, as long as you don't use any chemicals to kill weeds and bugs, fungi or whatever, because many people who do use them, misuse them

I think you can live healthily by buying your produce carefully; there is, however, only so much you can do; the rest you just have to hope you are not getting poisoned

----------


## Chittychangchang

> This says she will be 6' when she is 18
> 
> Child Height Predictor | Tools | BabyCenter
> 
> pity it is in American units, but 6' is around 183cm
> 
> this one 
> Height Calculator
> 
> ...


Interesting to see how tall my kids are going to be :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

It's all bollix.

----------


## thaimeme

> It's all bollix.


 
Unless they develop multiple bollix.

No worries for me - I've all girls.

 :Smile:

----------

